# EXT HDD 1TB USB 3.0 NEEDED (5-6k)



## ani619 (Sep 3, 2012)

i need an external HDD USB 3.0 1TB within a price range of 5.5-6k
i had been looking for adata nh03 but couldnt find it online.
also, the WD passport seems a good choice. then, you get confused when u see many without reviews.

please suggest me, i have a laptop with only 150GB of space, so definately need a bigger space to get rid of my DISC's, also the faster+cheaper the better.

r,
ani


----------



## dexbg (Sep 3, 2012)

I got the 1 TB WD Elements USB 3.0 from Ebay at 5.2k few days ago


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 3, 2012)

how much cheaper will be the price of Seagate goFlex 1TB usb 3.0 in Singapur comparing to INR 6k?


----------



## ani619 (Sep 3, 2012)

the thing is that i want the EXTHDD to be good in looks as well as speedy.

ADATA Nobility NH-03 Review - Storage Devices, Data Storage Devices | ThinkDigit Reviews

if u find any reliable online store for indian delivery with this product, please inform me.

which of these is better? they both use the same part number.
Seagate Expansion Falcun External USB 3.0  

Seagate Backup Plus


and between these too.
WD Elements SE 1 TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive (Black) | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com
WD Elements SE 1 TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive (Black) | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com


Adata CH11 2.5 Inch 1 TB External Hard Disk | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com

suggest me a drive from the above please.


----------



## dexbg (Sep 3, 2012)

The WD Elements looks bulky but but is also appears stronger which is more important for a data backup device.


----------



## ani619 (Sep 3, 2012)

post edited


----------



## dan4u (Sep 3, 2012)

Look at this, Seagate Expansion Falcun External USB 3.0 or Seagate Backup Plus


EDIT: I didn't notice you already posted these two , personally I would choose the Seagate Backup Plus, it looks better, its got a brushed metal finish and backup plus software is pretty neat

Look at this


----------



## ani619 (Sep 3, 2012)

dan4u said:


> EDIT: I didn't notice you already posted these two , personally I would choose the Seagate Backup Plus, it looks better, its got a brushed metal finish and backup plus software is pretty neat
> 
> Look at this



even i was more inclined to backup plus due to its looks.
i may be taking this one after all.
ty


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 9, 2012)

I am also looking for an 1 TB external HD, and came up with this one.

WD My Passport USB 3.0 1 TB External Hard Disk | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com

@5050
How is the product? or I should go with the Seagate Backup Plus? 

P.S :- I think recently the price for HD has been reduced by 500-600 Rs.


----------



## arjoonpk (Dec 19, 2012)

heyy I too am in lookout for an external HDD -1tb portable...

1)*WD My Passport* USB 3.0 1 TB External Hard Disk and
2)*Seagate Backup Plus*

are my shortlisted items.... 
i dont care about the looks... (both of them look pretty much the same to me.....) 
i'm more inclined towards areas like performance and size
i guess *WD MY passpor*t has the edge when it comes to size and the ease of carrying around..

Unless *Seagate Backup Plus* offers more speed and reliability than *WD My passport*, the latter remains my favorite option....

please help me take the best  option..... 
links of any good deals are also welcome... 
my budget is under 6k


----------

